# Some deer season 2017 pictures



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not seeing a lot of any thing this year really. Days when it isn't raining the wind is really blowing hard so of the 14 days so far I have recorded 4 decent days. Decent days are ones with no rain and wind speed 10 MPH or less.

One of the gray squirrels that came to set out side the blind window.



A red phase fox squirrel that posed for me.

















The early morning sun thru the trees. Woods on fire it appears.










I like the reflection off the creek.




















A black phase fox squirrel, first of the morning. I have enjoyed watching the squirrels this year.











More to come. Even a couple of deer pictures.


 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool pics, keep posting..


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The title says "deer season". Are you sure it wasn't suppose to read "squirrel season?" 

Nice photos!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Nope deer season, not many deer seen but lots of squirrels when it wasn't raining or wind doing 50 MPH.

A little button buck showing his tail the name sake, white tail.







Mom.





The firearm season ended today.

Muzzle loader season starts tomorrow for 17 days.


 Al


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Honestly I'd rather hunt squirrels than deer anyway, so keep the squirrel pics coming!

and for me deer season's over....










Chuck


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Great pictures


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

First measurable snow of ther season and pictures from a deer blind.

Across the creek and up the hill.





Down along the creek and a squirrel in the tree.







This doe tapped the ice several times before she steped out on it. She fell thru once in the middle part, then once across spend some time licking her legs and her fawns who fell in after her.






Yes there is at least one deer in this picture.




Some repurposed insulation in the ceiling.




 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

We got our first snowfall here today as well... 2 inches in central Delaware and 8 inches at Rehoboth Beach along the Atlantic ocean


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A early morning sun rise.

























































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

How some of the areas I have blinds looks out the windows.
My portable over looking a marsh and pond between cover, a saddle if you wish to call it that.











West finger. Looking south











East finger. Looking south.



















From My north boundary blind, sort of my favorite.










About 7:30 AM over looking the creek.










Looking out the east window.










Saturday Morning looking west.









 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Inside the north boundary blind, I really like this blind. Has a large main window recycled from a old oven I think. Has a steel roof that I turned upside down and covered with great stuff expamding foam. A Hickory nut hit it and sounded like it was a bowling ball so it does need more foam.




























Inside my Portable with PVC frame, the peak first.
It is heavy, I painted the main top layer blue for the sky, the bottom grond layer green for thre grass. Makes it a lot quicker to assemble. I use pole barn spikes to stake it down and so I can use a wrecking bar to pull them out of frozen ground.










One of the windows, Never tie the cover to the frame when it is windy as it will shake the frame apart.






























 Al


----------



## tmbshorthorn (Jun 21, 2014)

Great pics.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Last day of the season today. so should put up the last batch soon. Maybe Monday morning.

I think I also may have some from my Birthday Christmas gift camera.



 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Snowing hard.










40 Yards.










New day.










Nut chewing nut.










Last afternoon.





































Last morning.




























 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Afternoon deer.










Snow day deer about 35 yards.










Company.



















More company. They keep me entertained










































































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

More company.





































Peek a boo.



















 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes there is a deer in there.










This one too.



















Clearing the drive way and the mail box.










Looking down the road south.










Looking up the road North.










 Al


----------



## tmbshorthorn (Jun 21, 2014)

Mocking bird


----------



## tmbshorthorn (Jun 21, 2014)

Button Buck / Nub buck
He walked all the way around me


----------



## bowslinger (Aug 4, 2007)




----------

